
Meet the Man Who Owns the Moon (2013) - happy-go-lucky
https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2013/03/25/meet-the-man-who-owns-the-moon
======
Normille
Have herd of this dude before:

>Since then, he's sold more than 611 million acres of land on the moon.
Individual, one-acre lots sell for $19.95 ($36.50 after a "lunar tax" and
shipping and handling of the deed) and there are discounts for larger plots.
He once sold a "country-sized" plot of land—2.66 million acres—for $250,000.

I really don't know whether I want to hate this guy for being such a con
artist... Or to admire him for making a huge wodge of cash from the terminally
fuckwitted.

The moon's so passé though. If anyone fancies a bit of more upmarket solar
real estate, I've got a 2-for-1 offer on Rings of Saturn this week. Contact
me, if interested.

~~~
cjbenedikt
Two rings for 1 for Saturn rings? That's a steal! ;-) How many are there
anyway?

~~~
Normille
According to the drawings I did as a kid; about 6.

So get in quick, before they're all gone.

